# Heating for rack build?



## myhopper (Dec 30, 2012)

What do people go with these days? 
Heat mats, heat strip tape, heat cable?

For reference, I'm building hatchling, juvenile and adult leopard gecko racks, more than likely wood or extruded PVC based, last one I built years ago I used heat cable router into the shelving, quite like the sound of ease of using heat tape, but as always cost comes into play more than anything here, and availability of supply in the uk, any opinions, pointers and supplier links much appreciated! 
Thanks
M


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

myhopper said:


> What do people go with these days?
> Heat mats, heat strip tape, heat cable?
> 
> For reference, I'm building hatchling, juvenile and adult leopard gecko racks, more than likely wood or extruded PVC based, last one I built years ago I used heat cable router into the shelving, quite like the sound of ease of using heat tape, but as always cost comes into play more than anything here, and availability of supply in the uk, any opinions, pointers and supplier links much appreciated!
> ...


All down to preference really, I prefer one long thin mat heating multiple tubs being run off a stat


----------



## myhopper (Dec 30, 2012)

When you say one long mat, is that a normal heat mat? Doubt I'd find one long enough for any of the 3 racks tbh, the thing putting me off normal heat mats is the loads of plugs being used then, can't find a uk supplier on eBay of heat tape/strip tho!?


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Cable I'd say seems to be the most commonly used nowadays. You route it into the shelves and then you run the entire rack off one stat. : victory:


----------



## jamesmortimer (Jan 7, 2013)

parasene heat cable is best, however make sure you get the ones from 12meters upwards as the smaller ones only reach 78f which is no use for reptiles really :no1:

its is called parasene soil warming cable or something


----------



## myhopper (Dec 30, 2012)

The parasene cable is exactly what I used to route into the racks too! 
Well looks like it will either be that or THG tape if I can get it shipped cheap enough in our voltage...


----------



## myhopper (Dec 30, 2012)

It would be interesting to know how consistent the temperature is along the parasene cable, read a lot of complaints about flex watt ranging by upto 5 degrees in different areas etc


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

You can't get heat tape in the UK due to safety regulations, however the most similar alternative to heat tape are heat strips (long heat mats), which is what I personally use...

I personally think using heat cable is too much hassle - routing the shelves etc. I've also heard stories of people which use heat cable saying that the heat is unevenly distributed - ie cold spots.

Even though heat strips cost a little more than heat cable, it will benefit you and your reps in the long run! :2thumb:


----------



## myhopper (Dec 30, 2012)

Only thing is price though and buying so many mats as 1 long one wouldn't go far from what is seen is on sale, eg. The adult rack is around 80cm wide and 8 levels, that's going to be 8 mats, probably about £100 and 8 cables to mess about with, it's a tough call tbh, and probably end up using mats at this rate as I really don't like the idea of cold spots and routing again, more research for now though as I'd rather not spend 300-400 just on heat sources and controls for the 3 racks

On another note, where would the thermostat sensor best to be placed on the rack? Just thinking that temperatures are sure to fluctuate from top to bottom?


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

myhopper said:


> Only thing is price though and buying so many mats as 1 long one wouldn't go far from what is seen is on sale, eg. The adult rack is around 80cm wide and 8 levels, that's going to be 8 mats, probably about £100 and 8 cables to mess about with, it's a tough call tbh, and probably end up using mats at this rate as I really don't like the idea of cold spots and routing again, more research for now though as I'd rather not spend 300-400 just on heat sources and controls for the 3 racks
> 
> On another note, where would the thermostat sensor best to be placed on the rack? Just thinking that temperatures are sure to fluctuate from top to bottom?


I have my thermostat probe on the middle shelf, the way it can get an average temperature.


----------



## myhopper (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds like a plan mate! Cheers


----------



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

my neonate rack made by NSR (non stop reptiles) heat cable detail, each shelf is routed out and also recessed to allow (not shown) a metal heat plate to sit it and flush with the rest of the shelf.


----------



## myhopper (Dec 30, 2012)

That looks decent, I like the idea of the metal plate, should distribute some of the heat fluctuations of cable better too, would still concern me a touch though, definitely too much work for me with recess too lol


----------



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

myhopper said:


> That looks decent, I like the idea of the metal plate, should distribute some of the heat fluctuations of cable better too, would still concern me a touch though, definitely too much work for me with recess too lol


was really easy told them what I wanted, sent them the cable, they sourced the plate, built the rack, installed the cable and the plates and delivered. I put in the tubs and stuck the pulse stat on the back and plugged in.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/976707-non-stop-reptiles-custom-racking.html

Took longer to take out the packaging than to set up.


----------



## myhopper (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds awesome buddy!
Worth thinking about like a lot of it in here, I just wanna spend my budget on Leo's atm lol
Have to weigh everything up cost wise


----------



## myhopper (Dec 30, 2012)

If I was to go for cable, do racks with cables have a single or double run of cable under each tub?


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

myhopper said:


> If I was to go for cable, do racks with cables have a single or double run of cable under each tub?


Double at least, It depends on how big the tubs are aswell though mate :whistling2:


----------



## myhopper (Dec 30, 2012)

Ah right ok then, 3 racks in total, adult, which are 32ltr, then juvenile and hatchling size accordingly, the cable will double up anyway on the 2 smaller racks, just have to get 2 or a longer cable for the adult rack now then ;/


----------

